# TdF'15 - Stage 11 - Discussion and Spoilers



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

​
*Stage 10 Re-Cap:
*
Wow! Froome took off and put a death grip on the Yellow Jersey during this stage - barring a catastrophe, the race is now for 2nd and 3rd on the podium in Paris.
With Froome over the top in first, Porte in second and Thomas rolling in in 6th place, this has been a statement stage for Team Sky - They're Baaaaaack!Contador, Nibali, Uran have all been revealed as lacking. Only Quintana and Tejay are left to challenge Sky's supremacy this year.
With the Skyborgs on a roll - tomorrow's stage featuring the imposing Tourmalet might just end with a whimper rather than a roar.

*GC Standings after Stage 10:
*
1. Christopher Froome (Sky)
2. Tejay Van Garderen (BMC) 0:02:52
3. Nairo Quintana (Movistar) 0:03:09
4. Alejandro Valverde (Movistar) Team 0:04:01
5. Geraint Thomas (Sky) 0:04:03
6. Alberto Contador (Tinkoff-Saxo) 0:04:04
7. Tony Gallopin (Lotto Soudal) 0:04:33
8. Robert Gesink (LottoNL-Jumbo) 0:04:35
9. Warren Barguil (Giant-Alpecin) 0:06:12
10. Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 0:06:57

*Stage 11:* Pau - Cauterets / Vallée de Saint-Savin, 188km

This one is gonna hurt!

Highlights will include climbing the Beyond Category and infamous Col du Tourmalet, a blistering ride down the other side of "The Tourm" and a uphill finish on the Cat 3 summit of the Cote de Cauterets. This jagged route will provide drama - perhaps of historic proportions.

*Stage 11 Profile:
*


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Sky smashed it. Didn't expect Nibali to be dropped at the first moment of pressure on the last climb. Thought Quintana would be better off on a s steep mountaintop finale. Same with Contador.
It will be interesting to see how much the gaps will widen, and hopefully start seeing some INCONSISTENCIES, which in my opinion would indicate a cleaner group amongst the top 5 or top 10 of the gc.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

I pick Froome to win this stage. Maybe I can jinx Froome like I've been doing picking Sagan.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, another test day for the GC. Who is going to flounder and who has the legs to keep up with the best. Should be an excellent stage. I say Quintana finds his legs, moves into 2nd, TJ into 3rd.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Expect to see a similar early attack by those after polka dots again, but it won't get very far ahead of the peloton, and will be reeled in by the start of the climb up Col d'Aspin.

Added excitement comes tomorrow with the descents, especially the longer very steep descent down the west side of Col de Tourmalet. The descents could be a bit of a changer, witht eh big one ending just 10 km before the finish line.

Will Froome do it again? Seems the most likely possibility.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ibericb said:


> Will Froome do it again? Seems the most likely possibility.


or sit back and wait for Contador having to bet it all and crash out on the descend. Again.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

den bakker said:


> or sit back and wait for Contador having to bet it all and crash out on the descend. Again.


Yup -- could happen. Think he'll go for an energy bar on a steep descent tomorrow?


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

wrong stage sorry, heights limiting oxygen to brain. deleted post and put comment in correct discussion.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

The air is pretty thin up here. Whew!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Contador will attack the descents again and force Sky to follow. He has done it in the past, and will do it to try and make up ground again. Quintana will ride the Sky train and try to shed TJ. I don't think he has plans for pouncing on Froome tomorrow. Come to think of it, I don't ever remember seeing Quintana actually attack anyone. For him to win, Froome will have to crash out because Quintana will never attack him. The chance of him winning as a follower is slight in my opinion.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

spookyload said:


> I think Contador will attack the descents again and force Sky to follow. He has done it in the past, and will do it to try and make up ground again. Quintana will ride the Sky train and try to shed TJ. I don't think he has plans for pouncing on Froome tomorrow. Come to think of it, I don't ever remember seeing Quintana actually attack anyone. For him to win, Froome will have to crash out because Quintana will never attack him. The chance of him winning as a follower is slight in my opinion.


The big descent comes on the west side of Col de Tourlamet. For Contador to attack on the descent, he'll have to be either in front of or right with them at the summit. If today was telling, he won't be able to hang with them getting to the top, and won't be a threat on the descent.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

It certainly does make sense for Sky to try asphyxiating the field on the Tourmalet to prevent Contador from trying to bomb down the other side. If Nibbles just had a real bad day yesterday and can keep up with Sky - he could be another who could fly down the back side of the Tourmalet. It certainly would make the day particularly interesting as a spectator.

If not, Col d'Aspin is a pretty nasty climb to finish on:









Edit: derp


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ibericb said:


> Yup -- could happen. Think he'll go for an energy bar on a steep descent tomorrow?


dunno. but he has crashed out a descend before that as well trying to drop Froome.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

spookyload said:


> I think Contador will attack the descents again and force Sky to follow. He has done it in the past, and will do it to try and make up ground again. Quintana will ride the Sky train and try to shed TJ. I don't think he has plans for pouncing on Froome tomorrow. Come to think of it, I don't ever remember seeing Quintana actually attack anyone. For him to win, Froome will have to crash out because Quintana will never attack him. The chance of him winning as a follower is slight in my opinion.


how could you forget this one? attacked from quite a long way out, in fact.

Quintana kicks off mountain action in maiden Tour de France | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

Tour de boring dominance, tour de latest doped superhuman. what a crock. Cadel Evans win in 2011 was the last one with suspense, tactics, doubt. & competition. Who wants to watch Lance Froome drop all the climbers,win all the ITT's, then coast to Paris after 2 weeks in yellow?

Maybe a few Brits. For everybody else BORING!!!!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I bet they all come in as a group... My fantasy team is underperforming and this large chunk of summer is turning into a snooze fest. BTW- I am not a fan of the more exciting and ultimately injury ridden first week.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Last year's tour was boring to me...with the main GCs out early. Although Froome and team Sky are flexing their strength, I am still excited about what's to come as the mountain stages are upon us. Still very early and LOTS of things can happen to disrupt current GC standings. Not boring IMO.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Boring was the Indurain years. Hurry up and sit in all day every day. Then ITT it to win it. Boring

This was pretty great, a superhuman attack. Yes reminiscent of Lance. Yes it means the Tour is mostly over, imho, sadly. But as the riders' form changes we could see some fireworks still. 

I am obviously less excited about the Tour now, but I really like Froome as a great modern champion.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

last year he said he was reaching for an energy bar with one hand on the bars, hit a pothole and lost it. maybe he could do it again?


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Skin and Bone is where it's at.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ibericb said:


> last year he said he was reaching for an energy bar with one hand on the bars, hit a pothole and lost it. maybe he could do it again?


or just flat out fall on his ass like in 2013.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

den bakker said:


> or just flat out fall on his ass like in 2013.


that too - gravity can be a real b*tch.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

At this point, I'm just going to watch for the stage wins, but if Froome keeps winning them on the mountain stages, I may give up on watching all together. I like a close race that the yellow jersey isn't determined until the end.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ibericb said:


> that too - gravity can be a real b*tch.


as well as russian shoulders. just ask contador.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

The efforts and drama in the peloton behind him was well worth the watch yesterday.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

In the very old days, we might see 2-3 teams work in concert to attack the leader. They would do so because that's the only hope, and doing so for the next two weeks might weaken the strongest team and rider enough.

But honestly I expect nothing of the sort.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Dat a boy, Sagan back in green.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

With Majka in the break, Conti has help up front...if he is able to catch up to it.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Riders are getting shelled like D-Day. it hurts to watch.

But I am with Skewer - Sagan takes the day.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> In the very old days, we might see 2-3 teams work in concert to attack the leader. They would do so because that's the only hope, and doing so for the next two weeks might weaken the strongest team and rider enough.
> 
> But honestly I expect nothing of the sort.


Not even the so-called "Spanish Armada" will work together, so deep is their mutual distrust and animosity. I think you're right, in this day and age teams don't work together unless there is a clear sort-term self-interest - like Sprinters teams sharing duties at the front to catch a breakaway. Breaking Sky would require a strong multi-stage alliance - I don't see that happening either.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

that's the second time I have seen spectator Baywatch Guy at 41.6mk remaining.
Maybe the other time was yesterday.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

PJay said:


> Riders are getting shelled like D-Day. it hurts to watch.
> 
> But I am with Skewer - Sagan takes the day.


Lol, I stopped picking Sagan from here on out and future TDFs. He'll never win a TDF stage again, but finishing in the 2 to 5 positions isn't bad at all.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Those daft cows trying to get selfies!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Go go go Majka


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

well played, majka.

that one breakaway helped keep the MJ echelon compact and together, with status quo as far as rivals being in striking distance. Froome's rivals have been able to cook Porte and keep Sky guessing.

tomorrow will be great. something will happen.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Majka burning it up on the decent - looks like he's going for the stage and to make some time in the jersey competitions.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice to Majka back on form. I picked him on my fantasy team for stages just like today


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Can't we all just get along? Evidently not:
Sky under fire for 'hogging' Tour de France hotel car parks - Cycling Weekly


I have just the solution for Saxo.Movistar/Astana etc. Amazon as always comes through, even available in Prime:

Amazon.com: Trimax TWL100 Ultra-Max Adjustable Wheel Lock: Automotive


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

LA describes it as it is and yet people are attacking him. English can be a foreign language as it's spoken by so many foreigners.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

mollema pushed hard at the end to get in the top ten, pushing nibali out.
nibali needs to find his legs soon.

TJ looked pretty solid.

contador always looks like he is cooked, but is right behind you, unless he is cooking you.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Too busy at work today, missed watching the stage.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

love4himies said:


> Too busy at work today, missed watching the stage.


NBCSN rebroadcasts with more analysis after the stage @ 20:00 EDT.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

As others have said - it looks like everyone is waiting for tomorrow. Astana tested themselves today, and I think they came up a bit short. It's really hard to see how Nibbles gets close to the podium unless a number of riders crash out or bonk hard. He looks nothing like he did last year making this a really bad tour for him.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

this stage showcased the beauty of the sport: martin bridging 3 minutes on a climb. barguil going all out to stay on with the main contenders. bardet's intense suffering just to finish the stage. nibbles, trying to conjure up something.

why stage racing is so awesome. oh, and no doping talk in this thread. tyvm.:thumbsup:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Majka is clearly doping. Majka=LA. It isn't possible for him to go off the front like that unless he is doped to the gills. Great performances don't happen in cycling without drugs. BTW, was Froome (AKA Lance) just casting off suspicion today? Taking it easy so as to let those in the know give him a pass for a stage? Nibali is toast because Astana can't dope as blatantly as they have in the past because of the increased scrutiny. 

For reals? Majka and Martin were awesome! Great day of climbing! And descending!!


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> BTW, was Froome (AKA Lance) just casting off suspicion today? Taking it easy so as to let those in the know give him a pass for a stage?


There was no reason for him to increase his lead over the contenders of concern, and spend himself early in the TdF. He's doing what Contador did in the Giro. Get a comfortable lead, then just maintain it. Those who bolted ahead weren't a threat, so they were let go. It's about being smart.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

ibericb said:


> There was no reason for him to increase his lead over the contenders of concern, and spend himself early in the TdF. He's doing what Contador did in the Giro. Get a comfortable lead, then just maintain it. Those who bolted ahead weren't a threat, so they were let go. It's about being smart.


exactly. Mark your rivals, save your legs


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

The Baywatch guy (aka CJ) is doing the Pyrenian rounds this summer.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

ibericb said:


> NBCSN rebroadcasts with more analysis after the stage @ 20:00 EDT.


Unfortunately I don't get that channel, don't even know if it's offered to us in Canada????


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

If you understand French, France TV2 broadcasts a full report and analysis (in full French glory) FOC for all the world to see. It's the most accurate analysis I've found in my experience over any of the US or British or English speaking coverages.

Tour de France 2015, direct vidéo, résultats, actualités


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

So today Froome and Sky get attacked by two "convicted" dopers, Contador and Valverde, plus Quintana and Nibali but Froome finishes ahead of all of them and Thomas finishes ahead of Contador. Fuggin ridiculous. I can't watch this shyte . WORSE than Armstrong. Skye's doping so totally obvious, you'd buy a Bridge in Brooklyn if you can't see it plain as day.


----------

